# types of fish



## jvowell1 (May 17, 2009)

Always freshwater fished when I was young, now I'm new to salt water fishing and alot of the fish I have started catching I don't know what to do with. How about starting a list for noobies.

Something like:

Blues -good to eat, trash, grill, fry or crabbaitect. and the same for other fish. Pic's of the good fish in our area would be great also.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

a lot of the local tackle shops have little booklets that have pictures of the fish, the area the fish inhabits, tips on catching them, and how edible they are. might be worth it to pick one up at either outcast or hot spots


----------



## jvowell1 (May 17, 2009)

Super Posts! 

Thanks


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Great link!


----------

